
Windows Mixed Reality headsets available today - vyrotek
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2017/10/03/how-to-pre-order-your-windows-mixed-reality-headset/#Ze1Qezp9AbZYOSf3.97
======
visarga
So, I didn't know what it is, found these videos:

[3 min promo]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AWhsBNU1jU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AWhsBNU1jU)

[talk]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTT_3DhTMI8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTT_3DhTMI8)

